# Have you ever wanted to see a fighter lose so bad?



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

I've never actually wanted to see a fighter lose so bad in Floyd as well as him as person to fail.
This will be a huge fuck you to the bad guy of the sport if he loses and everything that he's believed about himself will be
questioned. This is truly a fight between good and evil and the women beater doesn't deserve to hold the mantle as the #1 as well
as one of the worst faces of boxing. @Tko6


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

you mad?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you mad?


No but I know you and the rest of your peasants will be suicidal come 2nd of May.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bball, didn't you say in another thread that no one really believes that he's the best ever fighter? Yet you say it quite often. Odd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> No but I know you and the rest of your peasants will be suicidal come 2nd of May.


Never



Mal said:


> Bball, didn't you say in another thread that no one really believes that he's the best ever fighter? Yet you say it quite often. Odd.


what do you think the motive of my post above was?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Never


Now that would be a lie. I'll tell you what, I would be more receptive to Floyd if it wasn't for him being such a scummy unlikeable person and especially you and MW and other peasants. At least the Pinoy fans were even more objective.



> what do you think the motive of my post above was?


You and MW both repeatedly call him TBE.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh and the worse face of boxing ever? :lol: come on man

Sugar Ray Leonard
Sugar Ray Robinson
Jake LaMotta
Carlos Monzon
Diego Corrales
Arturo Gatti
Michael Spinks
Joe Louis
Julio Cesar Chavez
Edwin Valero
George Foreman 
Mike Tyson
Marvin Hagler
Evander holyfield
Y Gamboa
Pernell Withaker
Riddick Bowe
Meldrick Taylor

what do all of these guys have in common?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Never
> 
> what do you think the motive of my post above was?


To say that you think FMjr is the best ever? Na, I know, cause someone wants to see your favorite lose. Boohoo. Isn't they anyone that fits the title of the thread? For me, maybe Ricardo Mayorga, just didn't care for the way he trash talked. Tito knocking him out was fun to watch.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

It's cringeworthy that he has palled it up with Beibs, fuck sake, he may aswell walk into the ring with Britney, we had Tyson with Tupac and now we have this shit?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Now that would be a lie. I'll tell you what, I would be more receptive to Floyd if it wasn't for him being such a scummy unlikeable person and especially you and MW and other peasants. At least the Pinoy fans were even more objective.
> 
> You and MW both repeatedly call him TBE.


I have a clear objective when I call him TBE and it's not because I think he's the best fighter ever :hey

and I hope you do dislike Floyd. It makes his wins that much better


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> To say that you think FMjr is the best ever? Na, I know, cause someone wants to see your favorite lose. Boohoo. Isn't they anyone that fits the title of the thread? For me, maybe Ricardo Mayorga, just didn't care for the way he trash talked. Tito knocking him out was fun to watch.


I say it because it obviously pisses you guys off.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Floyd is far from this evil villain and hasn't done half the shit other former ATGs and faces of boxing have done.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I say it because it obviously pisses you guys off.


You think that pisses me off? Your first response to someone saying they'd like to see FMjr lose, was to post some silly things that you don't even believe. And for some reason, a reason you clearly want to believe badly, think it pisses people off. It doesn't piss me off. You are entitled to your opinion. I just find it odd how you stated that no one believes it, yet are always posting that because you believe it pisses others off.

Anyway, isn't there anyone that fits the bill of the threat title? Manny? Gennady? These two seem to be atop your hate list.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd is far from this evil villain and hasn't done half the shit other former ATGs and faces of boxing have done.


I've already seen enough to know he is a ruthless woman beater and a bully. Why was Ali in that video? He was a racist and a draft dodger but I'll say he wasn't as bad as Floyd.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mal said:


> You think that pisses me off? Your first response to someone saying they'd like to see FMjr lose, was to post some silly things that you don't even believe. And for some reason, a reason you clearly want to believe badly, think it pisses people off. It doesn't piss me off. You are entitled to your opinion.* I just find it odd how you stated that no one believes it, yet are always posting that because you believe it pisses others off.*
> 
> Anyway, isn't there anyone that fits the bill of the threat title? Manny? Gennady? These two seem to be atop your hate list.


It's called trolling...or trolling the troll or winding people up. Have you heard of this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You think that pisses me off? Your first response to someone saying they'd like to see FMjr lose, was to post some silly things that you don't even believe. And for some reason, a reason you clearly want to believe badly, think it pisses people off. It doesn't piss me off. You are entitled to your opinion. I just find it odd how you stated that no one believes it, yet are always posting that because you believe it pisses others off.
> 
> Anyway, isn't there anyone that fits the bill of the threat title? Manny? Gennady? These two seem to be atop your hate list.


I say it to piss yall off. I don't like the OP and he made a thread about how much he hates Mayweather. So if I post that stuff, it rattles him more.

And I dislike Manny Pacquiao because of a multitude of reasons, but my dislike of him started right around Christmas of 2009. I thought I was going to get the fight of the century for a Christmas gift, but instead I get an article saying the fight is off because Pacquiao didn't want to undergo random blood testing.

and I don't dislike GGG as a person and he's not even in Floyd's weight class. The biggest threat around Floyd's weight is is Lara imo and he's one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I've already seen enough to know he is a ruthless woman beater and a bully. Why was Ali in that video? He was a racist and a draft dodger but I'll say he wasn't as bad as Floyd.


all of these guys are women beaters also and even killed people

Sugar Ray Leonard
Sugar Ray Robinson
Jake LaMotta
Carlos Monzon
Diego Corrales
Arturo Gatti
Michael Spinks
Joe Louis
Julio Cesar Chavez
Edwin Valero
George Foreman 
Mike Tyson
Marvin Hagler
Evander holyfield
Y Gamboa
Pernell Withaker
Riddick Bowe
Meldrick Taylor

but you don't care when they do it


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> all of these guys are women beaters also and even killed people
> 
> Sugar Ray Leonard
> Sugar Ray Robinson
> ...


Chavez was? Although I agree with the overall post though. I just never knew.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> It's called trolling...or trolling the troll or winding people up. Have you heard of this?


Sure, been around enough boards to see this. Here's a novel idea, just answer the threads instead of getting overly defensive and pissy. Yeah, weird I know.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> what do all of these guys have in common?


Um, no one claims to be TBE?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I say it to piss yall off. I don't like the OP and he made a thread about how much he hates Mayweather. So if I post that stuff, it rattles him more.
> 
> And I dislike Manny Pacquiao because of a multitude of reasons, but my dislike of him started right around Christmas of 2009. I thought I was going to get the fight of the century for a Christmas gift, but instead I get an article saying the fight is off because Pacquiao didn't want to undergo random blood testing.
> 
> and I don't dislike GGG as a person and he's not even in Floyd's weight class. The biggest threat around Floyd's weight is is Lara imo and he's one of my favorite fighters.


That's cool. I'm sure i do that sometimes as well. :smile


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> all of these guys are women beaters also and even killed people
> 
> Sugar Ray Leonard
> Sugar Ray Robinson
> ...


Yeah but they haven't come close to Floyd serial beatings in several situations. Valero only beat up on his wife. Foreman I can't find anything on as well as Gamboa and the biggest lie of all on there Chavez.
Apart from Valero, Chavez, Lamotta and Gatti. What do all the other boxers share in common with eachother?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Chavez was? Although I agree with the overall post though. I just never knew.


 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) could maybe tell you more on it. I was surprised as well. 
http://www.publishersweekly.com/978-970-05-1277-8


> The life, in and out of the ring, of Mexico's greatest boxer is quickly and shallowly described by Mexican newspaper sport columnist Ponce. Based on more than 30 years of experience and the author's friendship with the champ, this book presents Julio Cesar Chavez's professional achievements and personal misfortunes. Although broadly informational, the book fails to give us a sense of the real person behind the championships. It does not go beyond enumerating personal problems, nor does it ask tough questions regarding *Cesar Chavez's professional and personal issues, such as allegations of domestic violence* and drug abuse


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Yeah but they haven't come close to Floyd serial beatings in several situations. Valero only beat up on his wife. Foreman I can't find anything on as well as Gamboa and the biggest lie of all on there Chavez.
> Apart from Valero, Chavez, Lamotta and Gatti. What do all the other boxers share in common with eachother?


Convicted three times of assault on women. Funny how he's never assaulted any men. Outside the ring that is. It's usually his thugs that handle the dudes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Yeah but they haven't come close to Floyd serial beatings in several situations. Valero only beat up on his wife. Foreman I can't find anything on as well as Gamboa and the biggest lie of all on there Chavez.
> Apart from Valero, Chavez, Lamotta and Gatti. What do all the other boxers share in common with eachother?


:rofl gtfo atsch
Floyd beating women on multiple occasions isn't worse than beating them to fricken death.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/9977743/yuriorkis-gamboa-jailed-domestic-violence-charges


> Interim lightweight titleholder Yuriorkis Gamboa was in the Miami-Dade County jail after being arrested Wednesday afternoon on two misdemeanor battery charges for domestic violence.
> 
> Gamboa was arrested for an incident with his ex-wife Dunia Martinez, the mother of two of his four children, according to Tony Gonzalez, Gamboa's attorney.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl gtfo atsch
> Floyd beating women on multiple occasions isn't worse than beating them to fricken death.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/9977743/yuriorkis-gamboa-jailed-domestic-violence-charges


Where do you get "beating them to fricken death" from that article? How about adding FMjr threatening his children too, since we're playing the compare game.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mal said:


> Sure, been around enough boards to see this. Here's a novel idea, just answer the threads instead of getting overly defensive and pissy. Yeah, weird I know.


Nah, for the level this thread is at, trolling the troll is more amusing and fitting as you couldn't expect anything more from the OP going from his thread history. It was doomed already. :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oops I forgot to add Jack Johnson on that list of women beaters


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Nah, for the level this thread is at, trolling the troll is more amusing and fitting as you couldn't expect anything more from the OP going from his thread history. It was doomed already. :good


Hahaha now it's getting worse! I'm not exactly helping that though. :sad5

I guess I just hate the whole idea of trolling. Doing to get back at other trolls stills makes one a troll. :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Where do you get "beating them to fricken death" from that article? How about adding FMjr threating his children too?


I'm talking about Edwin Valero. And what about Carlos Monzon killing his girl



> Susana GimÃ©nez left him in 1978. After the breakup, MonzÃ³n's private life was fairly low key. In 1979, he met Uruguayan model Alicia MuÃ±iz, with whom he had an on-and-off relation for many years. They also had a child together, Maximiliano Roque. But his alleged violent behavior continued. In 1988, while vacationing in the resort city of Mar del Plata, after a heated argument, he allegedly beat MuÃ±iz, followed her to the balcony of their second floor apartment and, presumably after a physical fight, threw her off the balcony and jumped after her.* According to the investigation performed later, he strangled her, picked her up and pushed her off the balcony, after which he followed her in the fall, injuring his shoulder. In 1989, he was found guilty of homicide*. He received an 11-year prison sentence


Can we cut this out?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm talking about Edwin Valero. And what about Carlos Monzon killing his girl


OK, didn't get that part since the article was about Gamboa.



bballchump11 said:


> Can we cut this out?


Good idea.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Where do you get "beating them to fricken death" from that article? How about adding FMjr threatening his children too, since we're playing the compare game.


You're such a passive aggressive little girl. I dont even know if I'd refer to you as a man

Boxing has a long list of wife beaters, murderers, rapists, thieves. A violent sport that produces violent individuals. Floyd is hardly the worst or the last

Hell the last face of boxing Oscar De La Hoya was accused of rape and paid the girl off.

You should really just shut the fuck up sometimes.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You're such a passive aggressive little girl. I dont even know if I'd refer to you as a man
> 
> Boxing has a long list of wife beaters, murderers, rapists, thieves. A violent sport that produces violent individuals. Floyd is hardly the worst or the last
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of DLH's exploits. Pretty sure he paid off one or two to stay quiet.

Please learn to use "passive aggressive" properly if you are going to try and toss that around. Which one of these is you BTW?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl gtfo atsch
> Floyd beating women on multiple occasions isn't worse than beating them to fricken death.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/9977743/yuriorkis-gamboa-jailed-domestic-violence-charges


I didn't say that but at least Valero didn't spread around his contempt for women like Floyd did.

You know what, I think we need a thread on boxing's worst woman beaters and Floyd is still going to come out the worse one or at least top 3 I bet ya.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm well aware of DLH's exploits. Pretty sure he paid off one or two to stay quiet.
> 
> Please learn to use "passive aggressive" properly if you are going to try and toss that around. Which one of these is you BTW?


I know what it means, and you do it. Its a female trait you know. As to why you started arguing with bball when "you're aware of Oscar's exploits"

You're a passive aggressive little ***.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I didn't say that but at least Valero didn't spread around his contempt for women like Floyd did.
> 
> You know what, I think we need a thread on boxing's worst woman beaters and Floyd is still going to come out the worse one or at least top 3 I bet ya.


Look up Carlos Monzon then, he had a much longer record of domestic violence. Shit, the Raging Bull was about Jake Lamotta and women beating was a common theme throughout the movie.

and the only reason he'd be top 3 is because he's the current face of boxing, hated and people are dumb as hell. Valero, Lamotta and Monzon are easily worse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I love me some Iron Mike, but... 


> Excerpts of the book provided by its publisher, Warner Books Inc., included Tyson's recollection of the best punch he ever threw.
> 
> "It was when I fought Robin in Steve Lott's apartment. She really offended me and I went BAM. She flew backwards, hitting every wall in the apartment," Tyson recalled. "That was the best punch I've ever thrown in my entire life."


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I know what it means, and you do it. Its a female trait you know. As to why you started arguing with bball when "you're aware of Oscar's exploits"
> 
> You're a passive aggressive little ***.


We weren't arguing. You see, adults can disagree w/o it being arguing. Arguing is what you do, which is why you are so angry all the time. You have no clue what passive aggressive means, as evident by your usage of it. But by all means, google it if you must MW.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> We weren't arguing. You see, adults can disagree w/o it being arguing. Arguing is what you do, which is why you are so angry all the time. You have no clue what passive aggressive means, as evident by your usage of it. But by all means, google it if you must MW.


You seem to disagree alot with bball even when there is no reason to argue and bball was clearly right.

Passive aggressivity is a sign of a weak man. I feel bad for you


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You seem to disagree alot with bball even when there is no reason to argue and bball was clearly right.
> 
> Passive aggressivity is a sign of a weak man. I feel bad for you


So we disagree on things. We agree on others. And we keep it cool and respectful. He's one of my favorite posters on this site. You, on the other hand, have no ability to disagree with people and keep cool. You just get angry and cuss at people. That's the sign of a mentally weak man. You don't know how to disagree, so you get mad.

Not to mention you don't understand what passive aggressive even means. Did you just learn it or something?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You're such a passive aggressive little girl. I dont even know if I'd refer to you as a man
> 
> *Boxing has a long list of wife beaters, murderers, rapists, thieves. A violent sport that produces violent individuals.* Floyd is hardly the worst or the last
> 
> ...


This is why I like it when guys like Jack Johnson, Tyson, Floyd, etc are the faces of boxing.

They ACCURATELY represent the nature of the people you'll find in boxing


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I love boxing.

It's a sport where misfits, rebels, and the like can become kings


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I love boxing.
> 
> It's a sport where misfits, rebels, and the like can become kings


I hate to admit, but I think this is very well put, and true.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I love boxing.
> 
> It's a sport where misfits, rebels, and the like can become kings


Petty criminal activity resulting from poor upbringings are one thing, I too like to see a guy turn his life around with the help of boxing. Channel a negative into a positive.

But I'd prefer a Joe Louis over a Mayweather/Tyson/Johnson etc to represent the sport. I don't get offeneded or even care all that much about what guys do outside the ring but personally I'd rather boxing be linked with a guy who can bring positive publicity rather than negative.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Mods...can this be moved to the regular forum? Seems more appropriate there. @Bogotazo


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Mods...can this be moved to the regular forum? Seems more appropriate there. @Bogotazo


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Deleted outright would be preferable. Both of them.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

^^
Probably a better idea.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Deleted outright would be preferable. Both of them.


What? You can't tell me you've never wanted a fighter at some point to lose badly? Not hate, just lose badly at least although I really dislike May.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Look up Carlos Monzon then, he had a much longer record of domestic violence. Shit, the Raging Bull was about Jake Lamotta and women beating was a common theme throughout the movie.
> 
> and the only reason he'd be top 3 is because he's the current face of boxing, hated and people are dumb as hell. Valero, Lamotta and Monzon are easily worse.


We don't talk about them because their old and one of them is gone and werent the same face of boxing like May is.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> No but I know you and the rest of your peasants will be suicidal come 2nd of May.


:lol: Seriously, how will you feel if (like I believe) Floyd beats Pac clearly on May 2nd?

Whatever happens it's going to be hilarious watching the tears from the losing side.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Last fighter I wanted to see lose bradley was Broner but I was in California for the weekend. Friend texted me it..


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I want both guys to lose badly. I can't stand Floyd as a person - he's literally the embodiment of a child in an adult body and he's very ungrateful. However, Pacman is the media's sweetheart and his fans are anything but that. I hope with everything I have the Floyd brutally KO's Pacman in May. The TBE shit would be at its highest and people would start to consider it...until September when Floyd himself gets savagely beaten - not like one punch KO'd, but beaten to the punch, beaten down, and stopped late in a very one-sided loss (don't care by who).

That way both these prima donna fucks get embarrassed and their fans chill the fuck out


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I love me some Iron Mike, but...


I heard Jose Torres say the exact same sentence in a docu once before the book came out. Weird because Tyson stated again in his book that Jose Torres talked a lot of crap.

Btw, on the whole domnestic violence thing, I can't find anything on Hagler or Foreman, where did you read/see/hear that?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I heard Jose Torres say the exact same sentence in a docu once before the book came out. Weird because Tyson stated again in his book that Jose Torres talked a lot of crap.
> 
> Btw, on the whole domnestic violence thing, I can't find anything on Hagler or Foreman, where did you read/see/hear that?


I was told Foreman hit a wife before. I couldn't find anything about it either though recently. I'm guessing it happened before his pastor stage.

I found this on Hagler though 
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/465296/ATHLETES-MORE-PRONE-TO-DOMESTIC-VIOLENCE.html?pg=all


> Yet, when the subject of violence against women is brought up, so are well-known sports names: Mike Tyson, Darryl Strawberry, Jose Canseco, Barry Bonds, Scottie Pippen, Moses Malone, Robert Parish, Vance Johnson, John Daly, Sugar Ray Leonard, Marvin Hagler, Mark Gastineau - pro athletes who have been accused of violence against women.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Being accused and being convicted can be two entirely different things BBall. FMjr was convicted on what, three occasions?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Being accused and being convicted can be two entirely different things BBall. FMjr was convicted on what, three occasions?


Lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol


You disagree?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Being accused and being convicted can be two entirely different things BBall. FMjr was convicted on what, three occasions?


Yes.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I've never actually wanted to see a fighter lose so bad in Floyd as well as him as person to fail.
> This will be a huge fuck you to the bad guy of the sport if he loses and everything that he's believed about himself will be
> questioned. This is truly a fight between good and evil and the women beater doesn't deserve to hold the mantle as the #1 as well
> as one of the worst faces of boxing. @*Tko6*


u going to be alright, if floyd doesn't fail. Doesn't go broke and remains undefeated? And more and more people believe he is tbe... will u be ok?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Convict me for 300 million dollars


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Seriously, how will you feel if (like I believe) Floyd beats Pac clearly on May 2nd?
> 
> Whatever happens it's going to be hilarious watching the tears from the losing side.


I'd be very disappointed of course.
But if there was ever a right time for Floyd to lose it's now and he deservedly should do because of his antics in blocking this fight when it should of happened in 2010.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I've never actually wanted to see a fighter lose so bad in Floyd as well as him as person to fail.
> This will be a huge fuck you to the bad guy of the sport if he loses and everything that he's believed about himself will be
> questioned. This is truly a fight between good and evil and the women beater doesn't deserve to hold the mantle as the #1 as well
> as one of the worst faces of boxing. @Tko6


You're too emotional sweetness! Wishing on him to fail as a person? LOL I hope Floyd loses because he is a bitch but I don't wish bad upon him in life.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> You're too emotional sweetness! Wishing on him to fail as a person? LOL I hope Floyd loses because he is a bitch but I don't wish bad upon him in life.


He's a horrible ghetto trash person.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Look up Carlos Monzon then, he had a much longer record of domestic violence. Shit, the Raging Bull was about Jake Lamotta and women beating was a common theme throughout the movie.
> 
> and the only reason he'd be top 3 is because he's the current face of boxing, hated and people are dumb as hell. Valero, Lamotta and Monzon are easily worse.


I love this flick.. I might throw it in the DVD player tonight. Jake was one delusional Mother fucker! Why was SRL on your list.. He beat his wife too?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I love this flick.. I might throw it in the DVD player tonight. Jake was one delusional Mother fucker! Why was SRL on your list.. He beat his wife too?


I don't get why people are surprised about this. You have people who have DEDICATED their lives to the sweet science. When they wake up and go to work, they are punching things, getting punched, and trying to figure out how to hit someone without getting hit...trying to figure out how to maximize the pain they dole out and minimize the pain they receive.

All these guys do is fucking fight. It's not surprising that, for those people who lack emotional maturity, they resort to...*what they know*. All people use what they know to help them get through life and boxers are no different...it's just that what they're experts at is controlled violence. Emotional shit, such as in RELATIONSHIPS, can be a very vulnerable place for people (boxers too). The result is minor domestic abuse (or major abuse in the case of Valero, etc.).

By no means am I saying it's okay, but I kind of understand why it might be so common. I mean domestic abuse is an ongoing theme in boxing and it will probably continue to be just because of the nature of boxing (in my opinion).


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I don't get why people are surprised about this. You have people who have DEDICATED their lives to the sweet science. When they wake up and go to work, they are punching things, getting punched, and trying to figure out how to hit someone without getting hit...trying to figure out how to maximize the pain they dole out and minimize the pain they receive.
> 
> All these guys do is fucking fight. It's not surprising that, for those people who lack emotional maturity, they resort to...*what they know*. All people use what they know to help them get through life and boxers are no different...it's just that what they're experts at is controlled violence. Emotional shit, such as in RELATIONSHIPS, can be a very vulnerable place for people (boxers too). The result is minor domestic abuse (or major abuse in the case of Valero, etc.).
> 
> By no means am I saying it's okay, but I kind of understand why it might be so common. I mean domestic abuse is an ongoing theme in boxing and it will probably continue to be just because of the nature of boxing (in my opinion).


Im not surprised in the slightest when a boxer beats his wife.. I guess I hold SRL to a higher standard since he always comes off as gentle outside of the ring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I love this flick.. I might throw it in the DVD player tonight. Jake was one delusional Mother fucker! Why was SRL on your list.. He beat his wife too?


yeah it was common for him unfortunately

http://articles.latimes.com/1991-03-30/sports/sp-950_1_sugar-ray-leonard


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyds been all class this time around, I don't get whats the big deal people have with him. He'll likely win May 2nd so it'll be hilarious revisiting this thread

As to the title, I don't like Ward, but I rarely focus on the "losing" aspect of a fighter's career because that's just a hater mentality



wait nvm I just remembered I wanted someone to assassinate Bob Arum at one point do promoters count


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Floyds been all class this time around, I don't get whats the big deal people have with him. He'll *likely win May 2nd so it'll be hilarious revisiting this thread*
> 
> As to the title, I don't like Ward, but I rarely focus on the "losing" aspect of a fighter's career because that's just a hater mentality
> 
> wait nvm I just remembered I wanted someone to assassinate Bob Arum at one point do promoters count


He may be likely to win and we all know Pac has his work cut out for him but I truly believe we're in for an upset. If anyone is more deserving of this win it's Pac, god knows it would be bad for the sport should he lose against someone like Floyd.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it was common for him unfortunately
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1991-03-30/sports/sp-950_1_sugar-ray-leonard


Say it aint so Ray.. Say it aint so! LOL Well if Ray hit her.. I hate to sound harsh but she may have deserved it!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Say it aint so Ray.. Say it aint so! LOL Well if Ray hit her.. I hate to sound harsh but she may have deserved it!


:lol: "bitch had it comin"


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't think I've ever actively rooted against someone unless I knew they were cheating before the fight, or other fights, and aren't taking tests to prove they're now clean.. Or if I want them to retire because they're fighting beyond when I think they should for their health.. But as far a just not liking someone, nah.. 

Mosley every fight after Mora.
Jones every time he steps in the damn ring.
Margarito as of the Mosley fight.
Peterson against Matthysse (won't root against him now since PBC make fighters test)
Morales against Garcia II
etc..


----------



## light_box (Feb 19, 2015)

definitely 47 - 1.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

I want him to lose, it's not the most I've wanted someone to lose, but I want him to lose because it would be good for boxing. Plus I want to see how truly great Mayweather is, I want him to lose and see if he has the mental capacity to come back. So yes, I hope he gets his a$$ handed to him, it may not happen, but it would be great if it did

Not to mention it would be frigging hilarious to see the reactions of the Mayweather camp "I want that mothe****** tested for triptonite" lol


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Too bad too sad for some of you. Floyd is going to dominate Manny. Horrible style matchup and by the 4th round you will hear the commentators talking saying, "Floyd is a great big man beating up a great smaller man." "Manny can't get off etc etc."


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lebedev

the late hit on a defenseless jones jr when smoger was stepping in to stop the fight

cant wait to see someone ktfo cold this loser


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Too bad too sad for some of you. Floyd is going to dominate Manny. Horrible style matchup and by the 4th round you will hear the commentators talking saying, "Floyd is a great big man beating up a great smaller man." "Manny can't get off etc etc."


It's not going to be that easy. Both are foils for eachother style.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> I want him to lose, it's not the most I've wanted someone to lose, but I want him to lose because it would be good for boxing. Plus I want to see how truly great Mayweather is, I want him to lose and see if he has the mental capacity to come back. So yes, I hope he gets his a$$ handed to him, it may not happen, but it would be great if it did
> 
> Not to mention it would be frigging hilarious to see the reactions of the Mayweather camp "I want that mothe****** tested for triptonite" lol


This.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Say it aint so Ray.. Say it aint so! LOL Well if Ray hit her.. I hate to sound harsh but she may have deserved it!


Have you read his autobiography

if you one of those cats who place too much value on fighters being 'good person', you'll no longer be a fan after reading his book


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

His name is Lennox Lewis. I hated that fuck for years. Vitali put the retirement into LL. Even though VK lost, it was still a victory.


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

Back in the 70s......SRL and Ali.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Perry said:


> Back in the 70s......SRL and Ali.


what do you have against the best of the best of the best of the best


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Only 2 days till we hopefully see some teeth smashed and Floyd's chin cracked. Manny can't lose this and I've never been so nervous as well as hopeful in the lead up to a fight.


----------



## No Butter (Jun 5, 2013)

Prince Naseem vs Marco Antonio Barerra...it was beautiful watching that beating Hamed took.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky Marciano(RIP) for the last 2 days, ever since I saw this interview....he acts like Floyd Patterson and Liston were bums

I also find it funny how even back then boxing was considered a side sport.....


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

The butthurt in this thread is so thick you could cut it with a knife. Floyd is the fucking master at bringing this shit out of people. :rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Cormega said:


> The butthurt in this thread is so thick you could cut it with a knife. Floyd is the fucking master at bringing this shit out of people. :rofl


fat azz foo must be panting hard for breath with his arteries nearly bursting after he typed up this thread


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

Anthony Mundine. Total cunt.
David Haye. Total cunt.
Abner Mares. Dick punching cunt.

Floyd Mayweather is a tool, and I would love it if he loses. But I have my money riding on him, so I will pocket around $220 if he wins.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I never wanted to see a poster stop posting so bad


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

punkass


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry, Mr. horseshit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Sorry, Mr. horseshit.


the appropriate title is Mr Lix Dix

He praised Wlad for licking another man's spit off his face and even called him 'G'


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Is the OP still alive? So one go check on him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> Is the OP still alive? So one go check on him.


he's alive

just hiding


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I never wanted to see a poster stop posting so bad


:rofl


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> Is the OP still alive? So one go check on him.


He killed himself during the 11th round and his family is now preparing a lawsuit against Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> No but I know you and the rest of your peasants will be suicidal come 2nd of May.


lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lunny said:


> lol


:lol:


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I never wanted to see a poster stop posting so bad


Thank god the mods banned this racist cunt of a poster. Good job.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Thank god the mods banned this racist cunt of a poster. Good job.


This still won't soothe your own incessantly throbbing butthurts. :haye


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> This still won't soothe your own incessantly throbbing butthurts. :haye


Sorry the public saw how shit of an event this ended up being. Pac is still the people's champ in most's eyes. Floyd fought a cowardly gameplan. Does it hurt you to know this filthy woman beater won't ever get the respect he so craves?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Sorry the public saw how shit of an event this ended up being. Pac is still the people's champ in most's eyes. Floyd fought a cowardly gameplan. Does it hurt you to know this filthy woman beater won't ever get the respect he so craves?


bama

The public saw just how out of Floyd's league Pacquaio really was. This fight distinguished Floyd 'Soul Snatcher' Mayweather as truly being a class above all other welterweights making everyone who struggled with Pacquaio look poor. Pacquaio is seen a sore loser in the eyes of most (except for those like you struggling to soothe their butthurts). Floyd fought a masterful fight, his gameplan was practically flawless. Floyd has the respect of his fan base and businessmen everywhere for not letting his supporters down after all these years (which in contrast is exactly what Pacquaio did, he let all his fans down and incurred the wrath of loathing Mayhaters for ages to come) and for his business sense which allowed him to create hundreds of millions of dollars for himself. Talk about a WIN WIN!!!

48-0!
TBE!
TMT!
AND STILL!!!!


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Sorry the public saw how shit of an event this ended up being. Pac is still the people's champ in most's eyes. Floyd fought a cowardly gameplan. Does it hurt you to know this filthy woman beater won't ever get the respect he so craves?


He got a lot more respect than Pacquioa, who showed Mayweather's right hand a whole lotta respect, Mayweather is the man.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> bama
> 
> The public saw just how out of Floyd's league Pacquaio really was. This fight distinguished Floyd 'Soul Snatcher' Mayweather as truly being a class above all other welterweights making everyone who struggled with Pacquaio look poor. Pacquaio is seen a sore loser in the eyes of most (except for those like you struggling to soothe their butthurts). Floyd fought a masterful fight, his gameplan was practically flawless. Floyd has the respect of his fan base and businessmen everywhere for not letting his supporters down after all these years (which in contrast is exactly what Pacquaio did, he let all his fans down and incurred the wrath of loathing Mayhaters for ages to come) and for his business sense which allowed him to create hundreds of millions of dollars for himself. Talk about a WIN WIN!!!
> 
> ...


Oh please, what a load donkey-doo. Mayweather fought well, had a decent gameplan (no different to the 2nd Maidana fight) but he fought a shell of Pacquiao (whether it's injury, age, or both). The whole rhetoric from Team Pacquiao changed 3 weeks before the fight - Roach went from being cocky as hell to saying that it would be no shame to lose to Floyd. Freddie has never talked that way - they knew something was wrong, Ellerbe knew the camp had been rough - and it showed when Pacquiao stepped in the ring...

Well done Floyd, but what happened doesn't warrant so much keyboard drool


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> bama
> 
> The public saw just how out of Floyd's league Pacquaio really was. This fight distinguished Floyd 'Soul Snatcher' Mayweather as truly being a class above all other welterweights making everyone who struggled with Pacquaio look poor. Pacquaio is seen a sore loser in the eyes of most (except for those like you struggling to soothe their butthurts). Floyd fought a masterful fight, his gameplan was practically flawless. Floyd has the respect of his fan base and businessmen everywhere for not letting his supporters down after all these years (which in contrast is exactly what Pacquaio did, he let all his fans down and incurred the wrath of loathing Mayhaters for ages to come) and for his business sense which allowed him to create hundreds of millions of dollars for himself. Talk about a WIN WIN!!!
> 
> ...


You should see the posts Leftsmsh put up of the screenshots and he's a flomo. The casual fans think it was a shit fight and that Pac has a case for winning.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Thank god the mods banned this racist cunt of a poster. Good job.


It must hurt your vagina that my ban had nothing to do with those reasons you listed.

More importantly your whore azz couldn't even speak out until you thought I was perma banned.

I'd like to see the way you conduct yourself in real life. It would give me a good laugh


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

El-Terrible said:


> Oh please, what a load donkey-doo. Mayweather fought well, had a decent gameplan (no different to the 2nd Maidana fight) but he fought a shell of Pacquiao (whether it's injury, age, or both). The whole rhetoric from Team Pacquiao changed 3 weeks before the fight - Roach went from being cocky as hell to saying that it would be no shame to lose to Floyd. Freddie has never talked that way - they knew something was wrong, Ellerbe knew the camp had been rough - and it showed when Pacquiao stepped in the ring...
> 
> Well done Floyd, but what happened doesn't warrant so much keyboard drool


Nice three excuse combo you dropped there. You should try following it up with blood tests, cramps and socks for good measure. :hey


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh and the worse face of boxing ever? :lol: come on man
> 
> Sugar Ray Leonard
> Sugar Ray Robinson
> ...


those guys were badass though.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It must hurt your vagina that my ban had nothing to do with those reasons you listed.
> 
> More importantly your whore azz couldn't even speak out until you thought I was perma banned.
> 
> I'd like to see the way you conduct yourself in real life. It would give me a good laugh


I don't give a shit if you're banned or not. I'm talking right now aren't I flomo?

You wouldn't be able to even crack a smirk even in my presence without me kicking you in the nuts then cracking your teeth.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I don't give a shit if you're banned or not. I'm talking right now aren't I flomo?
> 
> You wouldn't be able to even crack a smirk even in my presence without me kicking you in the nuts then cracking your teeth.


Whoa, check out this internet toughguy! What a clown. :rofl


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> You should see the posts Leftsmsh put up of the screenshots and he's a flomo. The casual fans think it was a shit fight and that Pac has a case for winning.


48 have tried and 48 have failed there is no blueprint, Mayweather is the greatest fighter of this era and he easily controlled Pacman :deal


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Whoa, check out this internet toughguy! What a clown. :rofl


:rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I don't give a shit if you're banned or not. I'm talking right now aren't I flomo?
> 
> You wouldn't be able to even crack a smirk even in my presence without me kicking you in the nuts then cracking your teeth.


Tell me why would anyone smirk at the sight of your ugly AZZ face. You're dumber than your choice in cornball avatars.

Don't bullshit yourself. It's clear as day you only spoke up thinking my ban would protect your whore azz. Now you're trying hard to save face but failing. You'd happily lick my spit off your face to tell the forum how 'G' (which means Gay in your case) you were.

Even your mother knows you the son of a bitch.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Tell me why would anyone smirk at the sight of your ugly AZZ face. You're dumber than your choice in cornball avatars.
> 
> Don't bullshit yourself. It's clear as day you only spoke up thinking my ban would protect your whore azz. Now you're trying hard to save face but failing. You'd happily lick my spit off your face to tell the forum how 'G' (which means Gay in your case) you were.
> 
> Even your mother knows you the son of a bitch.


We've never seen each other's face.
Says the **** with a **** erotic pic of Floydee in some model pose.
I knew you would be coming off your ban and protect me from what you loser?
Please just because Wlad took the right course of action does not mean I'd happily lick yours fuck face. Wlad was G in handling that situation and continues to be and will be remembered as such while Floyd will only be remembered by boxing fans and the casuals as a woman beater.

You know nothing of my mother.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> We've never seen each other's face.
> Says the **** with a **** erotic pic of Floydee in some model pose.
> I knew you would be coming off your ban and protect me from what you loser?
> Please just because Wlad took the right course of action *does not mean I'd happily lick yours fuck face*. Wlad was G in handling that situation and continues to be and will be remembered as such while Floyd will only be remembered by boxing fans and the casuals as a woman beater.
> ...


Say that again cuntface.

I suppose you would unhappily lick it all off.

Tell me how does it feel to have your limbs pulled apart and penetrated against your own will in your own thread.

Fact is you're a silly son of a bitch that habitually uses words he doesn't understand and always get ran outta your own threads.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Say that again cuntface.
> 
> I suppose you would unhappily lick it all off.
> 
> ...


Only if I was Wlad and you were Chisora in that very same situation would that ever happen fuck face.

Truth is the consensus was Floyd was not G and Wlad got more props in that thread. I was never ran out of the thread.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Only if I was Wlad and you were Chisora in that very same situation would that ever happen fuck face.
> 
> Truth is the consensus was Floyd was not G and Wlad got more props in that thread. I was never ran out of the thread.


Getting praised by people who know nothing about the subject matter is of huge value to you. Don't be silly.

You and I both know there's nothing respectable about licking water spat out off your face. It's why your bitch azz clearly stated you wouldn't happily lick mines off your face.

Your punk azz had to take rehabilitation following May 2nd and nearly abandoned this thread also in the process.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Getting praised by people who know nothing about the subject matter is of huge value to you. Don't be silly.
> 
> You and I both know there's nothing respectable about licking water spat out off your face. It's why your bitch azz clearly stated you wouldn't happily lick mines off your face.
> 
> Your punk azz had to take rehabilitation following May 2nd and nearly abandoned this thread also in the process.


I already explain Wlad's Gness as he took it well and licked it off like it was nothing and wasn't baited into Chisora's desperate pleas of getting a reaction out of Wlad. He just smiled and took it knowing if he lost his cool and hit him he'd ruin his brother's match.

And fuck off I was right here the day after you lying piece of shit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I already explain Wlad's Gness as he took it well and licked it off like it was nothing and wasn't baited into Chisora's desperate pleas of getting a reaction out of Wlad. He just smiled and took it knowing if he lost his cool and hit him he'd ruin his brother's match.
> 
> *And fuck off I was right here the day after you lying piece of shit.*


Was this the same fire you had as you furiously chipped away at the keyboard with your Doritos stained fingers to produce this thread.

It didn't pan out very well for you.


----------

